# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Teddy & Virtual Hugs

## Total Eclipse

I just wanted to remind people about the Virtual Hugs and the @Teddy account (he's been taking a long nap). [Reference thread about Teddy]


*What are virtual hugs?* 

To simply put  :Hug:  <--- To shine on members who are down or seeming to need some 'light' on them, some extra support from the community they might be to shy to ask for themselves

*How to send them?* 

A thread can be started in the inspirational section saying "Virtual hug for ____" to give that person inspiration. 

*How to receive them?*

A thread can be started in the inspirational section saying "____ needs hugs"  to get support for yourself from the community.

*Are you shy about sending/receiving a virtual hug to someone or yourself?*

Meet Teddy!


 ::teddy::   ::teddy::   ::teddy:: 

*Who is Teddy?*

Teddy is an Anxiety Space hugging bear mascot. Teddy would be the known mascot and representative of Anxiety Space "Care" and would hug bomb random people in frustration threads, ect.

*How does Teddy work?*

_Send Teddy a message -- in the title write the person's name and in the PM write why you want Teddy to start a virtual hug thread for them. You can say if you'd like to be anonymous or if you'd like your name to be listed (if you don't say either Teddy automatically assumes you want to be anonymous)._ [Example of thread]

Please note that sometimes Teddy has a delay as he takes frequent naps and is very sleepy.


 ::teddy::   ::teddy::   ::teddy:: 


*Please note -* . If someone makes a thread on another member, no 'bad' light or disapproval of that member should be brought up in the threads of any members, it should be an all positive thread.


*Please also note*: If someone sends you a "Virtual hug" via making a thread on here, and it makes you feel uneasy, you can PM an admin or moderator to have them remove it. A link to do so here:


http://anxietyspace.com/forums/showgroups.php


We all have anxiety and no one will take offense if wanted removal of it  ::):

----------


## Lunaire

Yay Teddy!!  ::teddy:: 

ʕノ•ᴥ•ʔノ ︵ ┻━┻

----------


## Wishie

That's super duper adorable Total Eclipse! I want to hug Teddy  :Hug:

----------


## Goat

::teddy::  Teddy!

----------


## Teddy

> Yay Teddy!! 
> 
> ʕノ•ᴥ•ʔノ ︵ ┻━┻



 :Hug: 





> That's super duper adorable Total Eclipse! I want to hug Teddy



 :Hug: 





> Teddy!



 :Hug:

----------


## Goat

::):

----------


## Teddy

Teddy would like to apologized.... I was just informed that my mailbox was turned off  ::(:  Sorry for anyone that tried sending virtual hugs! The box is now working and so send your requests!

----------


## Sagan

Get out of your den Teddy. We need you out here.

----------

